# Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?



## allegoric (6. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

im Sommer soll es mehrmals nach Rügen gehen und meine Eltern fahren auch alleine noch mal auf die Insel. Da ich vor Ort auf keinem Kutter war, wäre ich für einen Rat zur Kutterwahl dankbar. Mir ist wichtig, dass es da keine Zufälle gibt wie zum Beispiel plötzlich auftauchende Spierentzchen wie fehlender Kapitän, die Mannschaft sollte nicht nur aus Hornochsen bestehen und der ein oder andere regelmäßige Fang mit engagierten Kapitän wäre das i-Tüpfelchen.

Es gibt zwar 100% verschiedene Meinungen, aber man kann sich ein gewisses Bild machen.

Danke schon einmal im Voraus!


----------



## Kalmar (6. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

MS Albatros, Schaprode. Problem nur: Ziemlich ausgebucht von Mai-August gerade an den Samstagen/Sonntagen. Weiteres Manko: Schiff hat keine "echte" Kajüte,nur so eine Art überdachten Pavillon. Preis aber um 5 EUR günstiger als bei den anderen Kuttern und trotzdem inkl. Mittag.Fährt auch ganz natürlich andere Spots an als die Sassnitzer Kutter,fährt westlich Hiddensee und bei viel Wind zwischen Hiddensee und Rügen. Die Sassnitzer Kutter würde ich-ist nur meine Meinung und Erfahrung- meiden.


----------



## allegoric (6. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

Gibt es einen Grund zur Meidung der Kutter in Sassnitz?

Was wäre deiner Meinung nach ein "noch empfehlenswerter" Kutter in Sassnitz? Für mich ist das kein Problem nach Schaprode zu fahren, aber als Empfehlung für meine Eltern, die häufig gleich in der Nähe "einchecken" wollen, wäre Sassnitz besser gelegen.

Ich fahre auch noch einmal getrennt da hoch, da wäre ein Ausflug auf dem genannten Schiff möglich.


----------



## 42er barsch (6. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

schau mal ob es die "titverdriew" in sassnitz noch gibt .

ist zwar schon ne weile her aber mit der war ich schon mehrmals auf der ostsee.

käptn ist i.o.

fährt wracks an fänge waren auch immero.k.
gruss


----------



## großdorsch 1 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

in sassnitz gibts eigentlich nur 3 kutter die immer raus fahren und auch immer gut besucht sind!  sind die jan cux,die rügenland und die möwe! die anderen hab ich zwar mal im hafen liegen gesehen aber nie das se ausgelaufen sind! 
war selbst öfters mit der jan cux und einige male mit der rügenland(haben den gleichen besitzer) draussen,sehr erfahrene kapitäne(vor allem der alte) und sehr gute besatzung,essen ist auch top!!!  zur möwe kann ich nichts sagen da ich mit ihr noch nicht raus bin. ist aber ein kleiner kutter mit max. 12 anglern,die anderen sind bis 50 mann zugelassen!  die fänge sind meistens top wenn man weis wie es geht!  aber auch vor rügen gibts mal nen tag wo fast nichts geht,ist aber eher die ausname!!!
ach und sehr wichtig nur mit voranmeldung,da sie oft ausgebucht sind!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*



Kalmar schrieb:


> MS Albatros, Schaprode. Problem nur: Ziemlich ausgebucht von Mai-August gerade an den Samstagen/Sonntagen. Weiteres Manko: Schiff hat keine "echte" Kajüte,nur so eine Art überdachten Pavillon. Preis aber um 5 EUR günstiger als bei den anderen Kuttern und trotzdem inkl. Mittag.Fährt auch ganz natürlich andere Spots an als die Sassnitzer Kutter,fährt westlich Hiddensee und bei viel Wind zwischen Hiddensee und Rügen. Die Sassnitzer Kutter würde ich-ist nur meine Meinung und Erfahrung- meiden.


 
da stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu........ muss aber jeder selbst wissen.
(Man macht Erfahrungen und fährt einfach nicht wieder hin.)#d


----------



## großdorsch 1 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

hi 
fährt die albatros auch fast täglich oder nur in der ferienzeit und unterm jahr net so oft?  
wie sind die fänge so von der stückzahl und grösse?
warum würdet ihr die sassnitzer kutter meiden?


----------



## allegoric (7. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

Danke schon einmal für die Auswahl. Da habe ich also die Qual der Wahl . Klingt aber nicht so, als ob es totale "Mistdinger" wie die Ostpreußen in Fehmarn gibt, wo man einfach stehen gelassen wird. Sonst wäre hier der Aufschrei größer.


----------



## StilleQuelle (7. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

Bin auch schonmal mit der Jan Cux von Rügen aus gefahren....
Zwei Tage hintereinander.... Haben an beiden Tagen sehr gut gefangen... Essen ist gut und der Käpt´n der bei uns gefahren ist auch.... Zu der restlichen Crew sage ich lieber nicht zuviel....die waren ne Katastrophe....


----------



## allegoric (7. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

Ich habe bereits sehr, sehr viele Zuschriften über PN erhalten. Ich denke, ich bin sehr gut gerüstet *g*. Danke noch einmal.


----------



## Perch-Noob (7. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

Mit Jan Cux & Rügenland kannst nix verkehrt machen.
Warum nicht mit Sassnitzer Kuttern ist mir auch ein absolutes Rätsel.
Fahre seit 15 Jahren von Sassnitz & konnte mich nie beklagen.
Schei..tage kann man überall mal haben, das sollte man nicht vergessen.

Gruß & viel Spass


----------



## Inselmann (8. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Danke schon einmal für die Auswahl. Da habe ich also die Qual der Wahl . Klingt aber nicht so, als ob es totale "Mistdinger" wie die Ostpreußen in Fehmarn gibt, wo man einfach stehen gelassen wird. Sonst wäre hier der Aufschrei größer.




moin allegoric,

nichts für ungut, aber auf FEHMARN liegen keine mistdinger. der von dir genannte kutter liegt 15 km südlich in europa und hat den heimathafen HEILIGENHAFEN!

Grüße von der Insel#h


----------



## allegoric (8. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*



Inselmann schrieb:


> moin allegoric,
> 
> nichts für ungut, aber auf FEHMARN liegen keine mistdinger. der von dir genannte kutter liegt 15 km südlich in europa und hat den heimathafen HEILIGENHAFEN!
> 
> Grüße von der Insel#h



Für mich gehört das aber zum Belt und gut ist. Direkt auf der Insel habe ich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht, da stimme ich dir zu und wenn de dich auf den Schlips getreten fühlst, dann geh ich halt runter #c


----------



## Tino34 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

Ich bin ´mehrmals von Sassnitz mit der Jan Cux gefahren. Kann mich über die Crew nicht beklagen. Wichtig ist nur zu wissen das man mit 40-50 Leuten auf dem Kutter ist und selten geht alles glatt. Es gibt immer Leute die meinen Ihnen gehört der Kutter dann ganz allein.
Der Kutter Albatros ist von mir wärmstens zu empfehlen, ordentlich Platz an Bord, da max 12 Leute angeln. Gute + nette Crew. Auf dem Kutter hatten wir immer Spaß auch wenns mal zäh läuft. :m

In Wismar liegen leider auch nur die beiden großen Kutter mit 40 bzw 50 Plätzen.


----------



## allegoric (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

Es ist jetzt eine Tour von mir mit der Albatross gebucht ... die ist ja wirklich fast vollständig ausgebucht zu gut besuchten Zeiten oO. Eile Eile! Leider ging im zweiten Abschnitt mit meinen Oldis nichts mehr bei Triton / Tietverdriew...da ham se die Jan Cux gebucht. Gut, was soll's, wenn se nicht hören wollen.

Wenn es nicht läuft...die restlichen Tage fahre ich eh mit Leihboot bzw. Belly.


----------



## micha_2 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

die triton is ab april für 3monate auf bornholm. du hast aber noch die möwe und kalinin von sassnitz. weniger komfort aber bestimmt mehr fische hinterher für weniger geld inne kiste.


----------



## nostradamus (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Michi,

sicher das die  möwe und kalinin noch fahren?! 

Gruß

Nosta


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

moin, die möwe auf jeden fall-kalinin hab ich da schon lange nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## allegoric (28. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

Wie gesagt, auf die 2. Tour habe ich weniger Einfluss, da sind höhere Mächte am Werk


----------



## micha_2 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

im november 2012 waren beide noch unterwegs


----------



## onyx134 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Welcher Kutter auf Rügen empfehlenswert?*

Wir waren letztes Jahr im März mit der Jan Cux draußen. Der Kutter ist top. Essen gut, Personal gut, Preis (leider) normal. Bei uns warens noch 50€/Tag und Nase. Weiss nicht wieviel es jetzt ist.
Fisch war leider an den Tagen ein wenig Mangelware. Aber es wurde alles versucht und auch mal tiefere Stellen angefahren. Ich denke an dem Kapitän lag es nicht. Da hab ich schon schlimmeres erlebt (Eckernförde).


----------

